# manchester critical mass this friday (26th may)



## nes (May 23, 2006)

critical mass friday may 26th
6pm central library

critical mass is a monthly bike ride every last friday of the month. We
ride through the city streets to show how bikes are a better way of
travelling in a congested city than motor vehicles. It is a celebration of
bicycling over car culture.

The last critical mass was well attended with over 20 people, the last one
in June 2005 had over 100 people, lets make this one as fun.

come on bikes, skateboards, rollerblades, any human power transport you
have - be imaginative.

Bring flags, music, your friends...

...and also this month we are going for a picnic/ to a beer garden so
bring some butties and drinks maybe too!

see www.velorution.org.uk for more info


----------

